# Pasture leveling question



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a 5 acre pasture that my cows rotate into during the summer but with the really wet year they made so many footholes that it's hard for me to walk or even take the atv through. I'd like to smooth it out a bit but it's a pretty good slope so I'm not too sure on a disc. My idea is to use a 2ft diameter telephone pole cut about 10ft long and drag it. I think that may fill in some holes without too much damage to the ground. Any thoughts on that or ideas?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Might depend on what's growing there and the timing. My thoughts are it could be hard on the crowns of grass and/or other stuff, if just coming out of dormancy. Perhaps a roller would be a better option?

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's just old pasture that hasn't been reseeded in a long time. That was my other thought... Was to make that roll and see if that did anything. I just wasn't sure if rolling would be enough


----------

